# How long does 185L Megazorb last?



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been using Abouise for my mice as i got it for a good price, but i found Megazorb very cheap so i was thinking of getting this for the mice? 

I have 4 cages for mice:
ZooZone 2
Ferplast Kios
Then i have 2 guinea-pig barred cages which is roughly the same as the ZZ2 maybe a tiny bit bigger.

Can anyone tell me how long one lasts you and how many cages you use it for, also is it as good as the reviews i read


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

if u clean out weekly and add a good layer back in a bag should last about 6-8 weeks.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ooooo where did you get it from? ive only found ones of 85L


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

For my zoo I go through 2 bags of Megazorb a month, so for your lot I would say the same as CRL


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I just realised i wrote 185L instead of 85L

I've found it for just over £7 a bag (free delivery too!) so thought it sounded a good deal. I clean out once a week and only spot clean so the mice still have their smell so i won't use as much after the first lot goes down. I think i might give it a try after my Abouise bale runs out


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

peter0 said:


> I just realised i wrote 185L instead of 85L
> 
> I've found it for just over £7 a bag (free delivery too!) so thought it sounded a good deal. I clean out once a week and only spot clean so the mice still have their smell so i won't use as much after the first lot goes down. I think i might give it a try after my Abouise bale runs out


where are you getting it from?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

The website is called Just For Pets but the thing you type in is different.

Want me to PM you it

ETA: When i clicked buy it directed me to their 'supplier' which is GJW Titmuss Ltd, so now you have to pay delivery, Stupid webstie:mad2:


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Noticed your in Edinburgh, have you tried any of the horse feed shops like coxydean/millers/drum? I am going to check out price of bedding when i go to pick up some horse feed next week


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually tried looking for some ages ago but Google wasn't very helpful so thank you, I'm going to check them out


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Because I foster as well the amount I use varies. At the most I have 4 hutches of guinea pig pairs and it will last me roughly a month. This is remembering that sometimes the foster pigs are in and out within the week so they get a full clean out more than once a week.

My bags cost £7.95 but if you've found somewhere cheaper then I'm sure we'd all be interested to know.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

That sounds good, I'm going to buy 2 bales.

They are £7.15 each from GJW Titmuss Ltd and it's £7 delivery but if you buy 2 it's still the same so you save on delivery but if you order 3 or 4 it's £14 delivery so still okay


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

peter0 said:


> The website is called Just For Pets but the thing you type in is different.
> 
> Want me to PM you it
> 
> ETA: When i clicked buy it directed me to their 'supplier' which is GJW Titmuss Ltd, so now you have to pay delivery, Stupid webstie:mad2:


yes please


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

coxydean is owned by Shirley and she is lovely, they sell horse/pet/bird items and she will always try to get what you want, thats out Livingston way, Drum is just out past Gilmerton, Millers is near Mayfield,Dalkieth, again, both sell other animal feeds and products so if you make up your own feeds you may get it there too


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks again, I've sent off some e-mails to ask so hopefully get a reply sometime next week!

My dad can drive, and i'm taking lessons just now so distance isn't much of a problem

ETA: I PM'd you MrRusty


----------



## bluefire74b (Feb 16, 2012)

There is a chain of stores in North Wales called Farm and Pet Place which sells megazorb for £7.60 and P&P is only £2.99!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

bluefire74b said:


> There is a chain of stores in North Wales called Farm and Pet Place which sells megazorb for £7.60 and P&P is only £2.99!


Thanks for that, Going to order some this week


----------

